# Chicago Not at fault accident headache!



## Ebaywilliam (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a nice car that i worked real hard to pay off that I use for lyft I just started 2 weeks ago. I have insurance with the tnc and uninsured motorist property damage $10,000 with $150 deductible but not the comprehensive type. I picked up 3 passengers and was almost to the destination when I was hit going thru a green light and totaled the car hit me then drove me into a street pole. I was fortunate a officer was at the red light and gave them citations and arrested the other driver my car was totaled and towed by the city for being in the middle of the intersection. the person that hit me does not have insurance and Lyft will not cover the car and since i was driving lyft geico will not give me the property damage. So i'm out $9000 for the loss of my car and I owe over $3000 to the city for the car in the lot plus $100 a day from July 8th I don't even want to talk about the medical bills $$$ and I'm injured and one of my injuries is that I can barely hear and I can't drive passengers like this. I only made $248 driving my car with lyft. Now I have no transportation. make sure you have comprehensive and collision coverage even if you pay extra for Uninsured motorist like me lyft will not cover the property damage. DO NOT have liability with uninsured motorist protection it will not work when your doing lyft I would guess Uber is the same. The worst is I didn't do anything wrong I did what the app told me to do legally.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Reading though Uber and Lyft insurance policy will show you specifically that damage to your vehicle is ONLY covered by the Uber/Lyft insurance IF you have comprehensive insurance on your own policy.

How can you have uninsured motorist property damage if you do not have comp or collision? I doubt any insurance company would write that, as that is easy fraud abuse.

PEOPLE, if you are not going to have the proper insurance you have no business transporting anyone or anything. If you want to play Russian roulette with your pocket book and life, that is your option. But leave others out of it.


----------



## Ebaywilliam (Jul 28, 2018)

I know now but if the same thing happened and i want driving lyft I would be fine. maybe IL is different my policy covers things like like this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ebaywilliam said:


> I have a nice car that i worked real hard to pay off that I use for lyft I just started 2 weeks ago. I have insurance with the tnc and uninsured motorist property damage $10,000 with $150 deductible but not the comprehensive type. I picked up 3 passengers and was almost to the destination when I was hit going thru a green light and totaled the car hit me then drove me into a street pole. I was fortunate a officer was at the red light and gave them citations and arrested the other driver my car was totaled and towed by the city for being in the middle of the intersection. the person that hit me does not have insurance and Lyft will not cover the car and since i was driving lyft geico will not give me the property damage. So i'm out $9000 for the loss of my car and I owe over $3000 to the city for the car in the lot plus $100 a day from July 8th I don't even want to talk about the medical bills $$$ and I'm injured and one of my injuries is that I can barely hear and I can't drive passengers like this. I only made $248 driving my car with lyft. Now I have no transportation. make sure you have comprehensive and collision coverage even if you pay extra for Uninsured motorist like me lyft will not cover the property damage. DO NOT have liability with uninsured motorist protection it will not work when your doing lyft I would guess Uber is the same. The worst is I didn't do anything wrong I did what the app told me to do legally.


You had a nice car that you worked hard for, so even if you weren't doing Lyft or uber why would you not have FULL coverage?

You have to assume that anyone who hits you will have no insurance, will cause a huge amount of damage, and severely injure you and your passengers. If you don't have the insurance to cover that you are under-insured. This applies whether or not you're using your car commercially. If you are using your car commercially you need to make sure that you have insurance to cover you in any situation. Legal does not mean you have enough insurance.

Even if you had the insurance you state, $10,000 is a drop in the bucket. You were under-insured and you're paying for it. Take it as a life lesson and move on.

Edit: you just posted the limits on your policy and I wouldn't get out of my driveway with so little insurance. I'm assuming you have state minimum which is crap.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tahts the price of losing the game of liability only insurance.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ebaywilliam said:


> The worst is I didn't do anything wrong I did what the app told me to do legally.


Hate to tell you this, but doing what the app told you to do *legally *is what you did wrong. Contrary to public opinion Uber is not the law. What you did wrong is not fully research yours or Uber's insurance underwriting rules. Don't feel bad though, nearly 90% of all TNC drivers have no clue about the legality of rideshare.


----------

